# Current Drive Recommendations?



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Is there a list of current upgrade HD recommendations? I know there used to be list, but I'm guessing it's no longer maintained and I can't find it.

I received a refurbished Bolt+ and I want to go the 3.5 inch drive route. I figure if I'm going to do this I might as well at least consider going to a 6 TB drive. I did see that someone posted that they like the WD red drives. However, I've seen others that recommend avoiding SMR drives and the info I can find online says that these drives are SMRs.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

There really isn't a list of recommended drives and yes, the WD Red (not Pro line) is the recommended drive to use. Some have also used Purple, Blue and the no longer made Green. The green had more issues with features that disrupted the Tivo from operating and more work was needed to disable them.

The SMR Vs. PMR seems to only be related to 2.5 inch laptop drives, and these have been failing in Bolts more often. 

The software that Tivo Bolt (v21, for the VOX feature) has been running also is a factor. It seems to be rather picky on what size or something else about the drive.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> There really isn't a list of recommended drives and yes, the WD Red (not Pro line) is the recommended drive to use. Some have also used Purple, Blue and the no longer made Green. The green had more issues with features that disrupted the Tivo from operating and more work was needed to disable them.
> 
> The SMR Vs. PMR seems to only be related to 2.5 inch laptop drives, and these have been failing in Bolts more often.
> 
> The software that Tivo Bolt (v21, for the VOX feature) has been running also is a factor. It seems to be rather picky on what size or something else about the drive.


So this drive:

https://www.amazon.com/Red-4TB-NAS-Hard-Drive/dp/B07MYL7KVK/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=wd+red&qid=1568780808&s=gateway&sr=8-1&th=1

That's the WD60EFAX which is more current and a bit more expensive than the WD60EFRX. From what I can gather the difference is cache size 256 MB vs 64 MB.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I have the WD40EFRX in my Roamio going on 4+ years.


----------

